# 1961 schwinn streamliner radiant green fenders



## blue6218 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there, I just purchased a 1961 Schwinn streamliner in radiant green
.  The bike came with chrome fenders.  I think the bike originally came with painted fenders.  Does anyone have info on this model and where I can acquire a set of radiant green fenders. Thanks John


----------



## mruiz (Feb 18, 2011)

Not easy to find, Flee bay maybe. call MLC.


----------



## blue6218 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for responding...who is MLC?


----------



## kenaroni (Feb 18, 2011)

He means Memory Lane Classics. They are probably the "go to" business when it comes to restoring vintage American bikes:
http://www.memorylane-classics.com


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Mar 24, 2011)

*Streamliner*

Here is a page out of the 1961 Schwinn catalog

http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm

And a picture of my 61 Streamliner with an added springer fork and deluxe seat. What kind of condition are you looking for in fenders? Jeff


----------



## blue6218 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Jeff, The paint job on my radiant green streamliner is in very good condition, so I am looking for fenders in the same condition to match the paint on my streamliner...Thanks for any assistance you can send my way...John


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Apr 4, 2011)

John I sent you a email about a set of green fenders. Jeff


----------

